# What kind of chicken is this?



## bigbasschad (Aug 27, 2014)

I am new to the forum and have a couple of chickens that we do not know what kind they are


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum !!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Could be an Easter egger.


----------



## bigbasschad (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok that's what we were thinking to just not sure and thanks for the welcome


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Your welcome !


----------



## kiweed (Sep 14, 2014)

Definitely an EE


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I thought EE too until I saw her comb. She looks like some of my mother in laws chickens who have brown leghorn moms.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Even a single combed (or other bird) could still be EE. If you breed a "pure" EE to a single comb breed only 50% will have the pea comb.
The pea comb is linked somehow to the blue egg pigment gene, she might not lay green eggs if she exhibits anything but a pea comb.


----------

